# HELP!! Information needed on small RV camper van hire PLEASE READ!!



## kat bone (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi, My boyfriend and I are planning an East coast road trip in October over about 2 1/2 weeks). 

We are hoping to start out in Washington DC and driving down to Miami (but are flexible) Ideally we would like to rent a small campervan/RV for two people with enough room for a bed/fridge/gas cooker. Se similar below:

http://cheap-rv-rental.com/2-3_berth...tegory=3+berth

I have done quite a bit of internet reserch into this and can't seem to find a single company who can offer a vehicle of this kind on the East coast. I can only find much larger 20+ft vehicles which will be much more difficult to drive and are too big for two people.

Surely they must exist somewhere!!

Desperately need some help on this if anyone has any useful information please let me know. We would even be happy with a company where we would have to pick up and drop off in the same place.

THANKS for your time!


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jul 5, 2009)

Re: HELP!! Information needed on small RV camper van hire PLEASE READ!!

Unless you're doing this only for camping and you enjoy camping, it is less expensive to drive a small car and stay in less expensive motels.

What you are looking to rent is called a Class B RV.


----------



## kat bone (Jul 5, 2009)

Re: HELP!! Information needed on small RV camper van hire PLEASE READ!!

Thanks for the quick response!  We were considering camping/staying in a motel as a last resort but really wanted to be in an RV as that way we can be a bit more flexible on where we go and what we do and we dont have to set up a tent every night etc

I can't believe there isnt a company that caters for this type of vehical.  I thought it would be quite easy to get hold of one.  Maybe I'm just not looking in the right places.

IF ANYONE HAS ANY OTHER SUGGESTIONS please please help
Thanks very much


----------



## LEN (Jul 5, 2009)

Re: HELP!! Information needed on small RV camper van hire PLEASE READ!!

Here is about all I could find hope it helps. In the use most campers are larger than on both sides of the ocean.

http://www.autoteam.com/index.htm

http://www.hellolocal.com/switch.cfm?state=DC


http://www.hellolocal.com/ypsearch....ation=WASHINGTON, DC&city=WASHINGTON&state=DC


LEN


----------



## kat bone (Jul 6, 2009)

Re: HELP!! Information needed on small RV camper van hire PLEASE READ!!

Thanks to all of you, most helpful.

We are still looking though.  LEN, thanks very much - autoteam seem to be most promising.  Do you have any experience with them or know someone who has?  I'm waiting for them to get back to me with a quote.

I'll let you know how it goes.  Any more in the meantime would be Great

Cheers


----------



## DL Rupper (Jul 6, 2009)

Re: HELP!! Information needed on small RV camper van hire PLEASE READ!!

A small Class C RV isn't much larger than a large Class B.


----------



## Kirk (Jul 10, 2009)

Re: HELP!! Information needed on small RV camper van hire PLEASE READ!!

If you are still looking, Cruise America has a dealer in the Washington DC area and they rent units that start at 19' in length.
http://www.cruiseamerica.com/rent/our_vehicles/compact_rv.aspx 
While it would be somewhat wider than just a van, the length is not much more and the livability of the unit would be much better for living in for the length of time you are thinking of. A van would get very cramped in 2+ weeks.


----------

